# Wera Multitool



## kev900 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey just wondering what everyone thinks of the Wera Kraftform Multi-Driver, there on sale for 25$ and thinkin about getting one.


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

Buy It!

Where did you find it? i'll buy another one


----------



## kev900 (Jan 26, 2011)

kms tools up in canada


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

That excludes me, That's ok mine is in great shape:thumbup:


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I checked their site, they don't have it listed on there. Must be an in-store thing.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

$25 beats $40 anyday.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Sucks it isn't on their website. Would have bought it.


----------



## kev900 (Jan 26, 2011)

Ya thats weird, shows it in their online flyer, but not on the website...


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

jza said:


> Sucks it isn't on their website. Would have bought it.


Look at this guy.


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

Need to get me one of these.


----------



## Vintage Sounds (Oct 23, 2009)

for $25 I'd grab one


----------



## partyman97_3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Is it the one on this page?
http://www.kmstools.com/flyer-images/page_4.gif


----------



## kev900 (Jan 26, 2011)

ya thats the one. out of stock this week, Guy said hell have one for me next week.


----------



## partyman97_3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice, like 30 bucks on Amazon, I need to keep my eye on one of those. Thanks Kev.


----------



## erosing (Dec 17, 2010)

I just got mine Thursday, testing it out tomorrow hard, but so far I'm really liking it. Glad amazon's price finally went down, I had been watching it for about a month, and they dropped almost in half. Have to say I would have even paid msrp for this now that I have it, great tool.


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Chadstoolbox has one on sale for 29$. It is Phillips and slotted. The other ones with different bits cost like 10$ more at least . Are those little bits really that expensive or am I missing something here? Can't you just use any brand bits like dewalt or will it not fit or lock in?


----------



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

GEORGE D said:


> Chadstoolbox has one on sale for 29$. It is Phillips and slotted. The other ones with different bits cost like 10$ more at least . Are those little bits really that expensive or am I missing something here? Can't you just use any brand bits like dewalt or will it not fit or lock in?



Any bit will fit And lock in, there great!:thumbsup:


----------



## d-fi (Feb 21, 2011)

gilbequick said:


> I checked their site, they don't have it listed on there. Must be an in-store thing.


it wasn't just an in store thing because i tried to order one from there at the beginning of the month since 25$ is the best deal i've seen for a wera. Here is a quote from the email they sent me.



> The comments for your order are: Hi d-fi,
> 
> Thank you for your order. Unfortunately, we are completely sold out of the
> Wera Kraftform Kompakt Multi-Driver W/Pouch, they flew off the shelf and we
> ...


bummer :thumbdown:


----------



## kev900 (Jan 26, 2011)

Im quite happy with mine, they ordered one in for me because they were sold out. love the bayonet feature!


----------



## paulcanada (Feb 6, 2009)

has anyone tried this guy?

http://cgi.ebay.ca/KLEIN-TOOLS-3253...032?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45f8f47a18


----------



## GEORGE D (Apr 2, 2009)

Looks like junk IMO.Still waiting on my kompakt and 10" plier wrench, hope it's all that it's hyped up to be .


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

GEORGE D said:


> Looks like junk IMO.Still waiting on my kompakt and 10" plier wrench, hope it's all that it's hyped up to be .


I have the 7" one of the best tools I have bought in a long time.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

paulcanada said:


> has anyone tried this guy?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.ca/KLEIN-TOOLS-3253...032?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45f8f47a18


ONE word..........Mickey Mouse. :whistling2:


----------



## d-fi (Feb 21, 2011)

I got a wera multi-tool from KMS Tools on my second try i was ordering some other stuff (m12 hackzall, blades, drill bits) and i just asked if i could have the deal out of they flyer since the tool wasn't listed on web page anymore.

Gave them the part number out of the flyer (Part Number: WER-051025) and i got it for 28.95 best price i have seen anywhere. It's the version that comes with 2 flat bits 2 square bits and 2 philips.
:thumbsup:


----------



## paulcanada (Feb 6, 2009)

i called today and they are out.


----------



## gilbequick (Oct 6, 2007)

I picked up one today, its a pretty cool screwdriver no doubt. I think its more of a gadget than a serious work tool, but I'm going to take it to work to run it through its paces. It does come with a pretty neat case that I'll use for something else. Its definitely no beater.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

gilbequick said:


> I picked up one today, its a pretty cool screwdriver no doubt. I think its more of a gadget than a serious work tool, but I'm going to take it to work to run it through its paces. It does come with a pretty neat case that I'll use for something else. Its definitely no beater.


I have had this screwdriver for about a year now and it definitely has the scars to show it. 

Yesterday I popped out the bit and put in the 1/4'' drill adaptor with a 9/16'' socket, and it worked just as good have having a 9/16'' nutdriver.

Since I always keep it on me, I always have drill bit holder, and a variety of drill tips on hand.

Didn't use it much in residential though, to be honest. I use it a lot more in commercial/industrial.


----------

